# Too cold for a fountain, an idea......coming soon.



## martin-green (23 Feb 2017)

As my avatar shows I have a fountain in the garden, but when its really cold and I get ice, its not really a good idea to let the fountain run, (But not for reasons you are probably thinking of) so I have been looking and I have come up with an idea. Pictures and more to follow. (Waiting for something to arrive)

This is a post about an Idea I have, your opinions are more than welcome, but its *nothing to do with ponds*, *fish*, *fish keeping* or *Koi* ponds, so *please* may I ask that if you have any of the afore mentioned, you just enjoy it yours and *don't post information about it in this thread*. 
I thank you.


----------



## martin-green (10 Mar 2017)

It has arrived. 
The bad news is I doubt I will have time this week end.


----------



## zozo (11 Mar 2017)

It'll work, i use the excact same thermostats, i'm not going to tell you for wath.  You don't want to know.. But they are realy good for the money.. 

There are few other designs around as well.. More aestheticaly to build in, but internal they are the same and have an alarm buzzer.

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/DC-1...32700379929.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.o0quTi

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Digi...32784639173.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.o0quTi

And if you worry about the temp probe getting moved.. You can use this one, it is the same.. It can be secured in the pipe or where ever you like with regular M8 thread.
http://www.banggood.com/NTC-10K-2M-...r-TEMP-Controller-p-987736.html?rmmds=myorder


----------



## martin-green (12 Mar 2017)

It works when "on the bench" now all I have to do is install it.


----------



## martin-green (25 Mar 2017)

Its been a while, but here are some pictures of it working.

Picture 1, is the unit measuring normal outside temperature.
Picture 2, is the unit when its too cold (Dry ice on the temperature sensor)
Picture 3, is the unit warming up again.

The unit's on board relay operates a bigger relay, this bigger relay cuts the mains supply off from the fountain pump. As the weather gets warmer, so the ambient temperature will rise and the big relay will be switched off and the supply to the fountain pump restored. (The fountain will only run if a movement sensor detects movement) The whole idea being that in the winter some of the nozzles freeze solid, but some don't. The ones that don't freeze solid get full pressure from the pump and so the water goes higher than normal, leaving the pool and so empties the pool of water, so the pump runs almost dry. For what little the unit cost I would prefer to spend this than to loose a pump.

.........................Video soon....if you like?


----------



## alto (25 Mar 2017)

martin-green said:


> Video soon....if you like?


----------



## martin-green (14 Apr 2017)

Been busy, here you go.


Happy Easter.


----------



## alto (15 Apr 2017)

Awesome  

& uttterly charming bird sounds as well


----------



## martin-green (27 Nov 2017)

Pleased to say it works as expected. We have had some really old weather and the fountains still work, but when its cold enough for ice, the fountains stop long before.


----------

